# Modded Black widow



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dear all
I am in the mind set to mod my black widow but don't have any ideas please advise


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey rookie, You made a post with the same name and similar content, in case you forgot. Here's the link: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28640-modded-black-widow/

I made a suggestion about a ammo dispenser.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oops my username fits my personality! Sorry!

Thanks again!


----------

